# Re about to start scared help



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi I have just had my donor confirmed he's a new donor so no previous pregnancy s should I be worried about this? 
I have pcos 13 follicles on each is this a lot ? My bmi is 34 I'm working on trying get this down but it's not happening any advice was on meteor in but dr taken me off as its affecting my liver
I'm doing IUI medicated as I don't have a regular period dr seems to think I know everything and I don't when I ask any questions it so much jargon I get lost 
No idea what kid of drugs I will be on has any one had Diui medicated what was ur drug process
What's the success rate with Diui 
I'm excited but petrified i might finally be on way to become. Mum


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

hi Dancer, my donor has no previous and this doesnt worry me? i dont have pcos but they wont go ahead at time you ovulate with more than 3 follicles that have developed well. I have been on gonal f since day 2 and doing trigger tonight. at the mo more excited and less scared! have found hosp quite useless in terms of explanations and women on this site really helpful! good luck x


----------



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Many thanks for ur reply awww congrats on getting this far fingers crossed for u 

What's the process and the drugs r they tablets injections etc how long on them I'm so confused and agree dr are useless at in formation


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Dancer, they may just monitor you with scans and no drugs because of pcos.  My friend has pcos and just has her third at 46 ;-)  It's the size of the follies they'll look at.  I have quite a lot when I scan but then only 2 or 3 are mature, 16mm.  They completely ignore any under 10, don't even count in my experience.  Good luck.  Did you see the IUI thread?


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Dancer!

Welcome! Sounds like you're at a very exciting place!

Don't worry about using a new donor. My donor was new when I chose him and by the time I had treatment a few months later there were lots of confirmed pregnancies! 

I don't know much about PCOS and I haven't got it but I had 11 follies on one ovary and 12 on the other when I had my antral follicle count done so yours sounds fine to me. But that's from a complete amateur's perspective! 

I had a stimulated IUI and a medicated one. I just had clomid for the stimulated one and I injected buserelin and gonal F (lowest dose) for the medicated one. Success rates aren't great with IUI but there are plenty on here who have been lucky so go for it if your clinic thinks it's right for you!

Good luck!

Txx


----------

